# Tips on tamedogs?



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey guys,newb here,so if this is the wrong place just kick my ass in the right direction lol
Tomarrow I would love to try some tame dogs,I have the rotation 100% on trampoline. Any last minute tips? little tricks that have helped you?
there are some great like 5ft groomed jumps,big knuckls,rollers,and i know a few 3-8 foot drop offs. what would be the best to leard on?
thanks guys!!!


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I tried one this season....landed on my back. Ow.

I didn't get the right "pop", and I was leaning forward to much.
Make sure you are perfectly straight when you pop.
My friends advice- lean back, pop off nose HARD, tuck and land.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

* Practice nollies first, the pop will be different then on a tramp
* make sure to suck in the knees
* Practice in powder if you can


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you have the rotation on a trampoline it shouldn't be too hard, just concentrate on getting a good nollie and after the nollie it's basically a hand-less cartwheel motion.

The key is popping off that nose nice and strong, then the rest should be cake since you're doing them on a trampoline already.

As far as learning terrain, powder is best, but since I doubt you have access to powder right now, the next best thing is going to be either a knuckle or cat track towards the end of the day when there's a lot of soft spring slush to land on. Be prepared to get a little wet though 

edit - oh and some of my whistler friends have a trick tip video which has the basic motions as well:


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The biggest part is just full commitment for the trick till the end. It is the same as a back flip you don’t keep looking back the whole time you end up under rotating the flip. When starting the trick you can also roll off a lip down a steep section of the mountain. I used my shoulders and hands at first to get the trick down and now i feel ok somethings doing it off boxes that angle me high.


----------



## LTP1996 (Apr 10, 2013)

so i tried it yesterday.....decent rotation i just didnt have a big enough jump.
and the foot plus of april pow mad all of the jumps i wanted to try it on almost imposible....all that pow made the terain park imposible.
I am going to be back up at the resort tomarrow,so i will try and lock it down while the pow is still soft! I just got my season pass,so if i dont get it this season i will have it next!
thanks so much for all the tips! i will post results and fails as soon as i get video of it


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

There's also a new free Snowboard Addiction video on tamedogs available on Youtube. check it out


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

How to front flip on a snowboard - Tamedogs - Snowboard Addiction - Regular riders - YouTube

i introduce Nev Lapwood. Coolest dode ever, and also best teacher. He managed to teach me 360's over interwebs.


----------

